# Thinking of buying a truck tractor and drop deck



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Each year I try to improve our hay operations, and moving hay from field to barn is always a challenge. We have several farms we rent or bale straw from that are 10 to 15 miles away from storage. As with everyone else weather is an issue this year, and looks like pre- cut rye , Timothy , barley and 2nd cut mixed hay all will need baling in a very short window of time. We will bale 60,000 to 75,000 bales this year of which 65% to 70% will done in a 35 to 40 day time frame. We have 1 NH1069 , 1 NH super1049, 1 NH 1037 and 3 gooseneck trailers, we run the 2 self propells from field to barn and use pull type for loading trailers in field. When running hard the 3 goosenecks can not keep up and hireing someone to haul when needed is always a problem. I have found a decent Mack and 42 foot drop deck for around $15,000. Insuarnce and tags will probably run me $1500 to $2000/year. Any thoughts?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You shoulda already had one....drop deck is perfect, can't beat Mack....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sounds like a great idea. Here in PA, the state has become increasingly difficult to deal with for registration, CDLs, inspections, audits and record keeping. I guess you'll be doing farm tags so that might simplify things. I don't technically live on a farm, so I have commercial CDL tags. It is a real PITA to keep up with records. 
My last audit was 4 hours of non stop nonsense with an over the hill Barney Fife type with a bad hairpiece.
My tags on my IH were $900 (registered at 60,000 combined) and my insurance was about $750/yr


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We did that 4 years ago it was a good move . Some drop decks would not be field friendly but I am sure you could see that just by looking at it


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Our Pennsylvania FARM EXEMPT truck under $300.00 in annual fees. Not for hire has mileage restrictions We do get an annual inspection on truck so it can be used at night


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Probably obvious, but look for as short a wheelbase as possible and as slow of gearing as possible if you are going to pull in and out of fields.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

It's a necessity to own trucks/trailers for me at this time. Maybe necessary evil is a better term with risk and cost considered. I look forward to the day they can leave. Consider a beavertail so you can load tractor and move easily. Having a couple means you don't have to unload immediately if you can drop them under a roof.


----------



## blueridgehay (Dec 25, 2012)

Great idea. I just bought a 45 drop deck that I pull with my 86 Intl. Mine is a spread axle, so I put solenoid on back air bags, so I can dump the air, which allows axle to float 'round sharp turns. Helps me get in tight places too. Mines got ramps, so move equipment with hit also. I got 3500 in trailer and 8500 in truck. Keep in mind license requirement. Here, CDL's are not needed as long as hit is farm tagged. Just right class, ie. class A.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

SVFHAY said:


> It's a necessity to own trucks/trailers for me at this time. Maybe necessary evil is a better term with risk and cost considered. I look forward to the day they can leave. Consider a beavertail so you can load tractor and move easily. Having a couple means you don't have to unload immediately if you can drop them under a roof.


Not to hijack, but what's the difference in a dovetail and a beavertail? (Besides the animal they're found on, obviously...haha)


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

SVFHAY said:


> It's a necessity to own trucks/trailers for me at this time. Maybe necessary evil is a better term with risk and cost considered. I look forward to the day they can leave. Consider a beavertail so you can load tractor and move easily. Having a couple means you don't have to unload immediately if you can drop them under a roof.


Dude that black trailer is STOUT lookin.

I have to get a call in to the state to ask them if I can do farm tags. Word on the street is I CAN'T because I actually have to live on a farm to be eligible for them. Can't understand why a commercial farmer isn't eligible.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

ANewman said:


> Not to hijack, but what's the difference in a dovetail and a beavertail? (Besides the animal they're found on, obviously...haha)


Ha! You're right, I think dovetail is the right term. Maybe it's a regional term or maybe I am confused. My neighbor has owned an " Eager Beaver" equipment trailer forever.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> Dude that black trailer is STOUT lookin.
> I have to get a call in to the state to ask them if I can do farm tags. Word on the street is I CAN'T because I actually have to live on a farm to be eligible for them. Can't understand why a commercial farmer isn't eligible.


If you file taxes on a schedule f I think you send a copy of that to Harrisburg when you apply.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

SVFHAY said:


> Ha! You're right, I think dovetail is the right term. Maybe it's a regional term or maybe I am confused. My neighbor has owned an " Eager Beaver" equipment trailer forever.


I've heard both used... just wondering if there was a difference


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I was close to buying the drop deck trailer but priced new tires and rims $3500.00. Trailer has 8.25 x 15R split rims, split rims make me nervous. I have alot of young inexperiance help and they used to fixing tractor ties or implemant tires. I worry that if we are really busy and /or tired some one will get hurt with the split rims. Tire place says a 17.5 tubless will replace the 8.25 x 15. New rims are $255. Maybe I can find some used.


----------



## mgilbert61 (Nov 2, 2012)

Bob M said:


> I was close to buying the drop deck trailer but priced new tires and rims $3500.00. Trailer has 8.25 x 15R split rims, split rims make me nervous. I have alot of young inexperiance help and they used to fixing tractor ties or implemant tires. I worry that if we are really busy and /or tired some one will get hurt with the split rims. Tire place says a 17.5 tubless will replace the 8.25 x 15. New rims are $255. Maybe I can find some used.


I bought a '92 Intl 8100 Cummins L10 7spd w/ 94K and 40' flat earlier this year. My biggest concern going through the exercise of figuring out total GVWR. I ran JD3430 through the ringer on that. STILL owe him an answer on something....I think. STILL don't have it figured out.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just go to auto tags place and get a class 15 or 16 sticker. I think they're like 55-60,000 pounds. That is perfect for that set up. Should leave you enough payload for a lot of round bales. 
You're not trying to figure out your GVWR, you're trying to get your GCWR.
There comes a point when if you've exhausted all your sources on the GCWR of the trucks that you go find a truck mechanic and have him fill out an MV40 form. Let him look your rig over and certify it for GCWR. Hand it to auto tags clerk and get your sticker.


----------



## enos (Dec 6, 2009)

If on air brakes check availability of drums, pads. Those old 15 inch rims fit over some obosolete drums and axles. Spent 13,000 changing mine over to something made in this century.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Now some local truckers are telling me the same thing that enos said, that drums and brakes can be very expensive on the 15 inch rim hubs.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't touch a trailer unless it has at least 22.5's on it. Mine runs 11-22.5 low pro's.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ditto. 
I might go 19.5's, but 11 22.5 rubber is the way to go.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Broke down on bought the Mack truck and a 45' flat trailer ( not a drop deck) , may keep looking for a drop deck. Most all the advice I got was to stay away from those 15" rims and the one drop deck that I found that had 22's was a piece of junk. Hopefully tomorrow we will load some rye straw on it. Probably have 10,000 bales to bale and haul 10 miles home in the next 4 days. Thanks for the advice. Bob


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Is it a Mack Vision?


----------



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

Before I bought my International 9200i, my dad told me that MACK stood for Make.Another.Choice.Kid...lol but he was kidding....I stillgiggle about that. They will cost more to maintain though...only mack parts, and Mack service...


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

Whatever you do, make sure the cross-members on the trailer are not rusted out. My neighbor had the joy of buying a trailer and then having to do that project which did not sound fun, nor cheap.


----------

